# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  مباشر من موقع احتفالات المنبرالصالة الغربية لنادى الضباط/الكواليس

## حافظ النور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحضور الان : 
القطانى 
محمد حسين
افريكانو
عبد العزيز 24 
الشمشار
حافظ النور
رياض عباس
مجدالدين شريف 
اواب محمد
red plant 
علاءالدين محمد هاشم
هشام محمد موسى
ايهاب محمد على
حمدى73
البرنسيسة
نونا
تينا وصديقتها
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*بالتوفيق أن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الان التجهيزات تسير بصورة طيبة والشباب اعلاه ما شاءالله منهمكين فى تجهيز وتزيين الصالة
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الله يديكم العافية
ووين الباقى؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عمده

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله يجزيكم عننا كل خير
وان شاء الله موفقين دائما يارائعين
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*







*

----------


## ودالعلياب

*بالتوفيق ولو في اي حوجة نحن جاهزين

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالعلياب
					

بالتوفيق ولو في اي حوجة نحن جاهزين






مطلوب الحضووور وفوراً
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*






*

----------


## جواندي

*يا هندسة انا في الانتظار
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يا حافظ الاخبار شنو

حول
                        	*

----------


## Aladdin

*كده يامحمد حسين تزوق وتخلني براي
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*تقول لي الفراق مكتوب زي اول جمعنا قدر
وترحل يا حبيب العين تخلي صباحي ليل وسهر
اقاسمك في السفر بالروح سعيد انت وشقاني السقر
ولما كتمت دمعة شوق بكيت من غير دموع اكتر

سلامي لجميع صفوة نادي الضباط
رجاء قولو لي ردبلانت : قولد ستار الآن في بورتسودان
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*بالتوفيق يا شباب

قلوبنا معاكم
*

----------


## tito61

*والله يا شباب بتمنى انو اكون معاكم اسي بس ظروف الشغل ما بتسمح 
*

----------


## tito61

*لكن انشاء الله لو لوفي طريقة بحضر 
*

----------


## سيدو

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله .. حبايبنااااا وحبايب اونلاين .. همه ونشاط 
الان وبعد قليل سوف نكون حضور في المكان بمشيئة الله .. لنكون جنباً لجنب مع اخوتنااااا وهم يعملون من اجل الخروج بيوم للذكري وكتابة التاريخ ورسم الفرحه في شفاه الصفوه .. نتمني ان تسير الامور كما نهوى ونحب .. 

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## الصفوى

*بالتوفيق شباب حاولت الحضور للسودان 
لحضور الاحتفال ولكن  لم اوفق 
معكم بقلوبنا
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## سيدو

*والله روعه ياسلام عندما يكسي الاحمر المكان .. 


ويروي قصة ناس حنان 

واهازيج تعبر من داخل الوجدان ..



 بأن الصفوه جاهزين تمام 



ارموااااااااا قدام .. 

*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*سنة جميلة وخير وبركة 
وكل سنة والجميع بصحة وعافية 
بالتوفيق ـــــــــــــ2ـــــــــــــ
*

----------


## الشمشار

*سلامات من جوه الصاله 
الشباب كملو الفته ههههههههههه وانا جعاااااااااااان 
افريكانو زي ام العروس يخش ويمرق 
حافظ ورياض عندهم الشمارات 
عوووووووووووووووك الناس وين الحنابيك طرشقت ههههههههههه 

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## Gold star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

سلامات من جوه الصاله 
الشباب كملو الفته ههههههههههه وانا جعاااااااااااان 
افريكانو زي ام العروس يخش ويمرق 
حافظ ورياض عندهم الشمارات 
عوووووووووووووووك الناس وين الحنابيك طرشقت ههههههههههه 



ادينا شمار ردبلانت  وامام اباتي
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## سيدو

*والله روعه وجمال .. 


تبقي لحظات للعرض الاول ..

حصرياً علي شاشة مريخاب اونلاين .. (نادي الضباط)

العرض الاول من الجزء الثالث لفلم (عيد ميلاد منبرنا)

كل عام ومنبرنا تااااااااام


موش ح تكون اونلاين الا مع اونلاين ..

*

----------


## سيدو

*اخر مشاركه وح اقفل الجهاز .. 

للتوجه الي نادي الضباط عدللللللللللل ..

نتلاقي هنا حيث البهجه والشباب 

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*لذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 10 ( الأعضاء 10 والزوار 0)
‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏Abobakr ramdan, ‏مانديلا-89, ‏Aladdin, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏الصفوى, ‏ابومحمد البركة, ‏احمر, ‏yassirali66, ‏ودكم
ارى الحسرة والندم لعدم تواجدكم بين الاخوة الاحباء فى ساحة الاحتفال
اتمنى ان نتجمع كلنا فى العيد القادم انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*كل عام والجميع بخير

كل عامر واون لاين اون لاين

 وعين الحسود فيها عود
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

سلامات من جوه الصاله 
الشباب كملو الفته ههههههههههه وانا جعاااااااااااان 
افريكانو زي ام العروس يخش ويمرق 
حافظ ورياض عندهم الشمارات 
عوووووووووووووووك الناس وين الحنابيك طرشقت ههههههههههه 



هو العريس زاآآآآآآآآآتو !!
هو ما عارف انو بقى مدير عام واللا شنو ؟؟

تماس :-
غايتو الفته فاتتنا يا شمشره
نتمنى لكم التوفيق وعيد سعيد يا اونلايناب !!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور حافظ النور
وجزاك الله الف خير يا ملك !!
*

----------


## ابراهيم خلف الله

*بالتوفيق يا شباب ونحن معكم نشد من أزركم من على البعد لرفعة مريخنا العظيم
*

----------


## الظريف

*بالتوفيق يا شباب ونحن معكم نشد من أزركم من على البعد لرفعة الزعيم
*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*مشكوووووووو ر ياحافظ
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*انا الان جوة الصالة حلوة حلا راجياكم بس
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*يوم طال  إنتظاره كثيراً 
لا أجد ما اعبر به الان
اتمني ان يخرج الاحتفال ويكون حديث الركبان علي مر الازمان
بالتوفيق يا شباب وياريت الربط المباشر
...

*

----------


## ابولين

*من علي البعد ارسل احر التهاني وعقبال مليون شمعة 0 اشواقنا وقلوبنا معاكم 0وللامام يا صفوة فانتم الاروع والاجمل الحمر الخلص لكم التحية والحب والتقدير0
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*موفقين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*


*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





*

----------


## حافظ النور

*









*

----------


## حافظ النور

*









*

----------


## حافظ النور

*احبائى الاونلايناب
كل عام وانتم بالف خير
نعتذر التصوير عبر الموبايل
الكواليس فقط وستجدون ما يسركم لاحقا
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					











حافظ يا اخوي الصوره الرابعه دي البفتل فيها الحبل دي بالغت فيها هههههه ذكرتني عثمان اليمني قال 
ابوك تعبان يغزغز في الهواديك 
يفتل في الحبال ماخلا شيتا اسمو اشميق 
يرسل ليك في شان تقري العلم تلحقنا في الضيق 
انت تاريك في بلد الطرق ولدا مطيليق وياخساره عيشنا ما اكلو الجراد والحكمي متيق 
لو في شايقي يدي الشباب الفهامات 
هههههههه
شكرا حافظ الجميل علي التوثيق الرائع 

*

----------


## جقدول

*يا سلام على ريدي الخلاك بقت يا مريخ عشقي وغرامي

لو الاماني بيدي كنت جيت وحضرت معاكم يا اجمل صفوة 

لكن من البعد لكم التحية والتقدير

ولمنبر مريخاب اون لاين مزيد من التطور والنجاح  

ومزيد  من التقدم والاخاء 

ومزيد من التالق من اجل المريخ ومن اجل  المريخاب في كل مكان 

وليظل هذا اليوم للذكرى خالدا  في الاذهان 

الف مليون مبروك العيد الثاني لمنبر المريخاب  

صفوة هذا الزمن الجميل بروعة المريخ والمريخاب 
*

----------

